# Mini Donkey



## KrazyHorses (Jul 14, 2004)

My uncle asked if I knew anyone w/ mini donkeys. I am the first one to jump in any conversation concerning horses (big or little), but I don't know anything about mini donkeys. I wish I could've given him some more info.

I think he wants to get a couple for pets.


----------



## shminifancier (Jul 14, 2004)

Here is a very good info page about these long ears friends






Q/A About Mini Donks


----------

